# www Auto-Subdomain Problem



## mycrotrend (23. Feb. 2012)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Sobald ich meine Webseite unter "www.domain.de" statt "http://domain.de" aufrufe, bekomme ich nur ein "It Works" vom Apache. Domain.de funktioniert. 

Ich habe in ISPConfig alle drei Varianten ausprobiert bei "Auto-Subdomain". Allerdings bekomme ich überall denselben Fehler. Wo könnte der Fehler liegen ?


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2012)

1) Du auto-subdomain www auswählen.
2) DNS Records überprüfen und sicherstellen dass domain.tld auf die gleiche IP zeigt wie www.domain.tld.
3) Nach allen Änderungen der Einstellung solange mit dem testen warten, bis die jobqueue im Monitor leer ist.


----------



## mycrotrend (24. Feb. 2012)

Auch nach 12 Stunden bleibt der "Fehler".
Laut Email meines Hosters.

"technisch gesehen ist Unix/FreeBSD Web Hosting für Profis eine Subdomain von beispiel.de und kann einen anderen Inhalt anzeigen. Die Handhabe wie obliegt hierbei allerdings Ihnen. Ich gehe davon aus das Sie den gleichen Inhalt sowohl für die Domain als auch die Subdomain www anzeigen möchten.

Ich habe allerdings für all Ihre Domains einen Eintrag im DNS hinzugefügt der anfragen an Kostenlose E-Mail Adresse mit Gratis-SMS bei freenet Mail an die gleiche IP-Addresse weiterleitet wie ohne Subdomain."

An den DNS Einträgen dürfte es nicht liegen. Die Domain ist auf www gestellt bei ISPConfig.


----------



## Till (24. Feb. 2012)

Und was ist mit Punkt 3).


----------



## mycrotrend (26. Feb. 2012)

Wo finde ich den jobqueue Monitor ?
Bei dem Punkt Überwachung sehe ich nichts.

Auch nach mehr als einen Tag funktioniert die Seite nur unter http://. Bei www. kommt immer nurnoch It Works.

Das komische ist, bei HTML Dateien funtkionieren beide URL`s. Nur nicht bei PHP Dateien oder wie bei mir Wordpress.


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2012)

> Wo finde ich den jobqueue Monitor ?


Monitoe > Show Jobqueue


----------

